# ASSOS T.FF 1Shorts S7



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the word on the ASSOS T.FF 1 S7 bibshorts and jerseys, is this a marketing scheme tagging on the Mercedes AMG name or is there something technically different. Looks like the jerseys have a skin foil integrated is a change, can't find anything on the bibs.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They're just the T.Equipe.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

T.FF1 is not just a T.équipe:
https://www.assos.com/en_m/assos-road-cycling-collection/bib-shorts/t-ff1-shorts-s7
Mainly a Campionissimoshorts with the équipe insert, but not quite.

I haven't studied the jersey in depth, but in this case I think it's a Campionissiomojersey with AMG Petronas green sleeve and a sewn on badge.


----------

